# Did your baseball team make the playoffs?



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Okay, my very sad Seattle Mariners were eliminated by about Game 5 of the season, but the regular season is over, and I am now ready to back a winning horse!

Who do you want to win?

I'd be equally happy with the Rays, the Rangers, or the Phillies. Both the Rangers and the Phillies have ex-Mariners who got out before the apocalypse!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Are you kidding?
Our Nationals were never in it.
Not even with the phenom pitcher, before he needed surgery.

But around here we are just glad to have a big-league team again.

Just sayin......


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Surprisingly, my Rangers won their division







It's okay, though, we won't make it through the first round of the play-offs. We wouldn't want to unleash the _full_ apocalypse...


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm a little exited, can you tell?  
And if the avatar didn't tell you.....I'm a Reds fan.  I have great tickets to the first game in Cincinnati next Sunday, the first playoff game there in 15 years.  

I'm kind of excited  !!


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

Go PHILLIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Steph H said:


> Surprisingly, my Rangers won their division
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the faith? Cliff Lee and a healthy Josh Hamilton!!!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

div said:


> Go PHILLIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bring it ON!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

YES!!!!!!!!!! MY TEXAS RANGERS are headed to Tampa Bay after winning the AL for the first time in 11 years


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

My Braves, after leading the division for most of the summer, managed to hold on and get the wild card position. At least they won Bobby Cox's last regular season game. Too many injuries and inconsistent pitching will prevent them from going too far in the playoffs, I'm afraid.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

intinst said:


> My Braves, after leading the division for most of the summer, managed to hold on and get the wild card position. At least they won Bobby Cox's last regular season game. Too many injuries and inconsistent pitching will prevent them from going too far in the playoffs, I'm afraid.


Yeah, they're playing the Giants in the first round. Tough. Glad to see them make it in Bobby's last season - I hope he wins manager of the year just for that reason. He's a great man.


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

So Jen.....your game on Sunday should be the Reds elimination game. Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

CNDudley said:


> Where's the faith? Cliff Lee and a healthy Josh Hamilton!!!


Exactly and Michael Young We very well may surprise people we have all year long why not now


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

intinst said:


> My Braves, after leading the division for most of the summer, managed to hold on and get the wild card position. At least they won Bobby Cox's last regular season game. Too many injuries and inconsistent pitching will prevent them from going too far in the playoffs, I'm afraid.


Yes, our Braves were (thanks to the Giants) unable to give away the wild card on the last day of the season though they tried very hard all week to let some other team have it. I will be very surprised if they make it through more than the minimum number of games in the division series.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Ha! Reading through these, it's funny to see that it's not just fans of last-place teams (I'm talking about myself) who are riddled with anxiety and certain that elimination lies ahead.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

div said:


> Go PHILLIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That goes for me too!


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

Our Phillies are in, for the fourth time in four years!


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

My Yankees are in- I was a bit bummed that they ended up as the Wild Card, but IN is IN, right?
My hubby's Cubs, on the other hand, did not fare so well this year......


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ZsuZsu said:


> My Yankees are in- I was a bit bummed that they ended up as the Wild Card, but IN is IN, right?


Can only hope they're not in for long.  At least it's not Boston at the top. . . . . .

Would have preferred Atlanta over Philly for NL East. . .but glad the Mets were well down the pack.

Hoping for a Cincinnati/Tampa Bay or Cinci/Minnesota series.

It could be fun to watch them play baseball in Minnesota in November. . . . . . .


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Yes, indeedy - Go Twins!!!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Nope.  

My team's in the middle of a custody battle. It's giving me flashbacks to my parent's divorce.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

div said:


> So Jen.....your game on Sunday should be the Reds elimination game. Enjoy!!!!!!


Not a chance!! The problem with the Phillies is that they THINK they have it all wrapped up with a little bow on it. We'll see. 
BUT - at the very least, we haven't been IN in 15 years, so I'll take the season we had. We surprised EVERYONE!

I'd love to see a Tampa Bay World Series with the Reds.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

The Texas Rangers did. At least Nolan Ryan now owns the team, and not Mark Cuban. Which would've been the apocalypse!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Jen said:


> Not a chance!! The problem with the Phillies is that they THINK they have it all wrapped up with a little bow on it....


I'm not sure the Phillies feel that way -- the pundits and fans might, but the players know how tough it was to get there this year, with the Braves playing great the first 2/3 of the season while the Phillies had all but 2 of their starting position players on the DL for some portion of the year, not to mention some of the pitchers, too. But, as has been their habit during this run of 4 consecutive NL East wins, everything is coming together at the end of the year as they go into the playoffs. My main concern right now is "Chooch" Ruiz's elbow, which got hit by a pitch yesterday. Besides being a solid catcher managing those high-paid pitchers, he's probably been their best clutch hitter all season.

If Ruiz is OK, the Phillies should be OK at least until they play either the Yankees or the Rays in the Series, which I expect to go 7 games, whoever wins it. But whatever happens, I'll be cheering for whichever NL team makes it to the Series, both because I've always been an NL fan (first the Cubs, now the Phillies), plus I abhor the designated hitter rule in the AL.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

My Red Sox aren't in it at all this year. I don't know what it is I did, but - obviously - somehow I failed them.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I laughed when I saw this thread. I am a Cleveland fan; I think we were out of the race in April. 

I usually can get into watching the playoffs, but haven't paid much attention this year.


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

Go Twins!  I'm looking forward to the playoff starting tomorrow night.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Woo hoo, Cliff Lee!!!!! One step closer.

Looks like my 3rd fave Phillies will win too.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

CNDudley said:


> Woo hoo, Cliff Lee!!!!! One step closer.
> 
> Looks like my 3rd fave Phillies will win too.


Tune in to the Phillies game now (heading into the bottom of the ninth as I type) for a possibly historic post-season result.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Tune in to the Phillies game now (heading into the bottom of the ninth as I type) for a possibly historic post-season result.


No-hitter for Doc Halladay in his first ever post season appearance! Looking forward to the Halladay/Cliff Lee match-up in the World Series.


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson (Sep 3, 2010)

Go RAYS!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

NogDog said:


> No-hitter for Doc Halladay in his first ever post season appearance! Looking forward to the Halladay/Cliff Lee match-up in the World Series.


Would LOVE to see a Cliff Lee/Halladay match-up. Never did get to see a Felix Hernandez/Cliff Lee duel. If Halladay repeats, even Cliff Lee will have to step up his game.

P.S. The only down side to Cliff winning was that I, too, love the Rays.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

NogDog said:


> No-hitter for Doc Halladay in his first ever post season appearance!


DS had the game on when I walked in tonight, just in time to see the final out of the game. It was even more thrilling when he told me about it being Halladay's first post season start after many years in the league.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I DON'T WANT TO TALK ABOUT IT!!!!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Wouldn't that be great, to have a no-hitter in the play-offs? I mean, it'd be great any time, but in the PLAY-OFFs. Wow, those lucky fans too, not only at a play-off game, but seeing a no-hitter at one. No-hitters are great to see in person (I was lucky enough to see Nolan Ryan's last one when I was working as an usher at the old Rangers stadium back in 1991 (and what a fun job THAT was!)). Congrats to Halladay for getting his.

And woohoo! Rangers' first playoff win in over a decade!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Steph H said:


> And woohoo! Rangers' first playoff win in over a decade!


Think about those poor Minnesota Twins. Loved the comment on Mariano Rivera--that he was 40(!), and the last home run he'd given up in the post-season was when he was 30(!!!!!).

I was playing WWF with Zsuzsu when the Yankees won, unfortunately, so I got gloated on.  She also took the WWF game!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Nope. My team did not make the playoffs; the Red Sox were out of it in May.


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

Come on Minnesota!!!  Do not want to see the Yanks go any farther than round 1!!!!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Yankees fan here! 

Sandy


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm a Phillies fan...but what is it about the Yankees that give the Twins so much problems every single year. Thought this was the year the Twins would finally beat them but it doesn't look like it will be so.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Just for giggles..with game 2 of the Phillies-Reds on in 2 hours...how cool would it be if Roy Oswalt matched Halladay's performance and pitched a no-no of his own. Back to back no hitters. It obviously won't happen but it sure would be neat to see something like that happen (if you're a Phillies fan of course)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Well, that was one ugly game 2 in Philly tonight -- especially compared to game 1 -- but the final result was still beautiful.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Well, that was one ugly game 2 in Philly tonight -- especially compared to game 1 -- but the final result was still beautiful.


Didn't have a great feeling about the game but this team never gives up. Errors, balls in lights....that stuff seems to help good teams and they find a way to capitalize on them.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Rats, I was afraid the Rangers wouldn't sweep the Rays.  A couple of bad innings there at the end.   Maybe we'll pull it out today!  Both the Rangers and Cowboys are playing home games this afternoon  and their stadiums are right next to each other -- traffic will be a nightmare.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Looks like it's going five games in the AL.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Looks like it's going five games in the AL.


Rangers will need another good outing from Cliff Lee, I guess. In any case, whichever team wins game 5 (assuming this score holds) will have its ace bumped back in the rotation against the Yankees. 

So here's hoping the Phillies get a sweep behind Hamels tonight and keep their rotation in order for the next series.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

NogDog said:


> ...So here's hoping the Phillies get a sweep behind Hamels tonight and keep their rotation in order for the next series.


Sweep, and 2nd complete-game shutout in 3 games.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Stoopid Rangers. Well, they won the first two in Tampa, Tampa won the next two here, so that just mean we'll win the next one in Tampa. It's all about winning the away games.

Yeah, that's it.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Steph H said:


> Stoopid Rangers. Well, they won the first two in Tampa, Tampa won the next two here, so that just mean we'll win the next one in Tampa. It's all about winning the away games.
> 
> Yeah, that's it.


The Rangers will take the 5th game behind Cliff Lee. Price is good, but not as good as Lee. And the Phillies should take care of the Giants, so the question will be Phillies vs. Rangers or vs. Yankees


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

I think it will be Phillies vs Yankees- and it will be a great series!  And then the Yankees will win and the world will be a lovely place....


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

ZsuZsu said:


> I think it will be Phillies vs Yankees- and it will be a great series! And then the Yankees will win and the world will be a lovely place....


Zsuzsu, you may have to be banned from this thread. 

P.S. It was very gracious of you to go silent on WWF when the Yankees crushed the Twins for the 3rd and final time.


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry Jen........


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

ZsuZsu said:


> I think it will be Phillies vs Yankees- and it will be a great series! And then the Yankees will win and the world will be a lovely place....


What ZsuZsu said!

And you'll all notice that I didn't even gloat when the Yankees swept the Twins


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ZsuZsu said:


> I think it will be Phillies vs Yankees- and it will be a great series! And then the Yankees will win and the world will be a lovely place....


Honestly, the only thing that might get me to root for the Phillies is if they're playing the Yankees.


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

Glad there are at least a couple of other Yankees fans here


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

tonyaplank said:


> Glad there are at least a couple of other Yankees fans here


Us Yankees fans are EVERYWHERE!!!!!

And I was actually kind of bummed that the Twins didn't battle better in game 3- I would have liked to "fight" a little more for the title- the Twins had a GREAT team and I was really hoping for that series to go down to the bitter end....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Way to go Rangers. I'll be cheering for you to beat the Yankees, then against you when you play my Phillies. I'm still looking forward to the Cliff Lee / Roy Halladay match-up. Well...in reality I suppose I'm looking forward to the Phillies winning the NLCS in 4 or 5 games while the Rangers need 7, in which case they may not be able to pitch Lee in game 1 of the Series.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL - probably true, Nog, probably true. But how 'bout them Rangers!









And hey, we even swept the Yankees in one series last month. True, that still landed us with what, a 4-4 record for the season against them, but WE SWEPT THE YANKEES IN A SERIES. That's historic at any time.  And it was only a month ago. We might just have a chance....


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Way to go Rangers. I'll be cheering for you to beat the Yankees, then against you when you play my Phillies. I'm still looking forward to the Cliff Lee / Roy Halladay match-up. Well...in reality I suppose I'm looking forward to the Phillies winning the NLCS in 4 or 5 games while the Rangers need 7, in which case they may not be able to pitch Lee in game 1 of the Series.


I'm totally looking forward to that match-up as well! Cliff Lee is the awesomest. I was very sorry to see the Rays go down, but I'd rather it be to the Rangers than the Yankees!


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

Our Phillies vs. the Giants... game one here in the Cradle of Liberty this Saturday!  Amazing Halladay/Lincecum match-up.  Kindle will likely be put aside that evening...


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

div said:


> Sorry Jen........


Yeah, thanks. It's okay. I was at the game on sunday, it was a blast anyway. It's more exciting for Reds fans than YANKEES *fans*, since we're never in the playoffs, so we'll just shoot for better next year. I'll survive!! Never thought I'd be a Giants fan, but I am for now....


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

All right--time to bump this thread! Can't wait for tonight's Rangers-Yankees match-up. I never thought I'd have to worry about a Rangers-Phillies World Series...

Any team with Cliff Lee and Josh Hamilton is gonna be a team I root for! And (as a childhood Oakland A's fan), I hope the Giants get their behinds kicked handily.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Good Luck to Michael Young, Cliff Lee, Josh Hamilton, CJ Wilson and the rest of my Texas Rangers tonight as the series starts tonight.  Lets remind the yanks what happened last time they were here Shall we!!!!!!  Wish I could be there.  Last week was a blast!!!  Claws out Antlers up.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Now that I've moved past the Reds loss I'm really looking forward to this game tonight.  I would have bet $100 it would have been the Rays, good thing no one took me up on that.  I never thought I'd be a Rangers OR Giants fan....but right now I'm both!  Good baseball coming!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Jen said:


> Now that I've moved past the Reds loss I'm really looking forward to this game tonight. I would have bet $100 it would have been the Rays, good thing no one took me up on that. I never thought I'd be a Rangers OR Giants fan....but right now I'm both! Good baseball coming!


No, no, no: you have to pull for the Phillies to win it all, so that you can claim it's possible the Reds were the 2nd best team in all of baseball, and just happened to have the bad luck to be paired up against the best team in the first round.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

That Lincecum-Halladay match-up was something of a letdown, but I'm looking forward to Cliff Lee trouncing Andy Pettite tonight!


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

> That Lincecum-Halladay match-up was something of a letdown, but I'm looking forward to Cliff Lee trouncing Andy Pettite tonight!


 The big match-ups are so hyped by the media that they usually end up being a letdown......still a very good game. Cody Ross continues to be a thorn in the Phillies side...he was with Florida and continues to be with the Giants.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

CNDudley said:


> That Lincecum-Halladay match-up was something of a letdown, but I'm looking forward to Cliff Lee trouncing Andy Pettite tonight!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

NogDog said:


> No, no, no: you have to pull for the Phillies to win it all, so that you can claim it's possible the Reds were the 2nd best team in all of baseball, and just happened to have the bad luck to be paired up against the best team in the first round.


Hmm, never thought of it like that. But yeah, still no. It's probably true, but I really just want to see them get beat. It was certainly nice to see Halladay get beat!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

The Rangers finally advanced to the second round of the playoffs. I wish my Granddad was alive to see this. He ran a small farm in Central Texas back in the seventies, and when I would visit for the summer I would sit out in the front yard with him at night and listen to the Rangers on the radio. We would do that several times a week, sitting out there on a warm Texas night and drinking iced tea...the glow of Rosebud, Texas on the horizon, and the sounds of a ballgame being played a couple hundred miles away coming from the little radio between us. 

It was good. Even though they usually lost...it was good.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

CNDudley said:


> That Lincecum-Halladay match-up was something of a letdown, but I'm looking forward to Cliff Lee trouncing Andy Pettite tonight!


Pettite's still playing? Huh. I haven't followed the regular season that much the past couple of years, seems like he's been around forever.  This should be an interesting game. Saturday afternoon's was just lovely to watch, wish I'd been out at it!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Now that was a thing of beauty to watch...especially the top of the 9th to give us a little breathing room.   Cliff Lee was fantastic. Andy Pettite didn't do too badly himself, though, to keep it close for most of the game.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

As a fan of whoever is playing the Yankees (and someone who LOVES to see the underdog kill it) that game last night was amazing.  Especially the top of the 9th.  LOVED it.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Now that was a thing of beauty to watch...especially the top of the 9th to give us a little breathing room.  Cliff Lee was fantastic. Andy Pettite didn't do too badly himself, though, to keep it close for most of the game.


yes it was


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm from MN - so no, my team didn't make it.

It was a great year. The new ballfield is great. 

Jenna


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

lynninva said:


> I laughed when I saw this thread. I am a Cleveland fan; I think we were out of the race in April.
> 
> I usually can get into watching the playoffs, but haven't paid much attention this year.


I feel your pain. I too, am a Tribe fan. The thing that's so disheartening about it is that there isn't much help on the way. Last time they went into rebuilding mode, I could maintain some excitement because I saw a bunch of talent on the horizon; Victor Martinez, Travis Hafner, Grady Sizemore, Cliff Lee (though I didn;t forsee THIS Cliff Lee). But this time, there's not really much to look forward to. I think we'll be stuck in the doldurms for a long time to come. Man, I'm still so saddened by the 3-1 collapse against Boston. Just one win in three games, that's all we needed.  I think everyone knows that they would have easily beaten the Rockies.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Lots of game left (top of the 6th currently), but the Rangers are looking good....the score is 5-1 against the Yankees, and we only need 1 more win to head to our first World Series ever.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Besides the obvious reasosn, the Rangers would love to not have to go to Game 7 so that they can use Cliff Lee in Game 1 of the World Series.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

So close I can taste it, for the Rangers!!! Will it be Cliff Lee vs. Tim Lincecum in Game 1 of the Series? Go Cliff!!!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh. My. Gosh. The Texas Rangers. THE TEXAS RANGERS. The red-headed stepchildren of baseball. Are going to the World Series.

Hell. Frozen. Must be the situation.



















Edit: I need to go find a Rangers avatar to use for the duration.....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Woo Hoo for all the Ranger fans!!  I confess to being willing to cheer for whomever is playing against the Yankees.  I'm glad they did it in front of the home crowd and I'm sure it is icing on the cake for the final out to have been A-Rod.

I cheer for the Cardinals and the Mariners (heavy sigh) so am just enjoying watching everyone else in the play-offs.  I love baseball.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Why of course we wouldn't giggle and laugh about A-Rod being struck out on a called third strike to end the Yankees' hope of a repeat.







Much.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Oh. My. Gosh. The Texas Rangers. THE TEXAS RANGERS. The red-headed stepchildren of baseball. Are going to the World Series.
> 
> Hell. Frozen. Must be the situation.
> 
> Edit: I need to go find a Rangers avatar to use for the duration.....


It's the Rangers, not the Cubbies.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Thrilled for the Rangers, although I am still a die-hard fan of--yes--the last team in the American League never to go to the World Series: the Seattle Mariners!!!


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

Yankee fan here.  While I am a little disappointed my team was eliminated, I must say, "well done".  Congrats to the Texas Rangers and their fans!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I can root for the Rangers. . .they used to be the Washington Senators.

Especially when playing the Yankees.  And I'd be happy to see them beat either the Phillies or the Giants. . . .


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I can root for the Rangers. . .they used to be the Washington Senators.
> 
> Especially when playing the Yankees. And I'd be happy to see them beat either the Phillies or the Giants. . . .


Ann, you are, after all, a fan of the last team in the National League never to go to the World Series... So we can appreciate the Rangers achieving a "first" here!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, for a change, we're not the last in something. 

I was idling around looking at info on the World Series last night after the game, and of 6 other teams that have only been once, 5 of them were in the last decade (the exception is the Brewers, who had their only appearance in 1982). I thought that was interesting, that we're the 6th team to make our first, and so far only, appearance in the first 10 years of the 2000's.

More fun factoids:

In 2003 is when they started doing the 'whoever wins the All-Star Game gets home field advantage in the World Series' thing.  Since then, the AL has won the All-Star game every year and had home field advantage in the World Series every year....until this year. LOL  NL won it this year, 3-1, so the NL gets home field advantage.

American League teams have won 62 of the 105 World Series played so far (62–43 or 59%–41%).  Go us.

And within half an hour to an hour of the Rangers' win last night, at least 8 wikipedia entries that I ran across on various topics relating to the Rangers specifically, AL winners, World Series games and more, had already been updated with their win, ALCS championship data and upcoming World Series appearance.  The bots or humans or whomever were busy!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Gotta get the Phillies in there, then have the Series go 7 games. What could be better than Game 7, in Philly, Roy Halladay versus Cliff Lee? (Sorry, SF fans, I'm not listening to you: we east-coasters disavow all knowledge of any west coast teams as having any relevance.  )

PS: It's interesting that the pundits on the MLB channel who have been picking the Phillies and Yankees all year for the rematch in the Series are now picking Texas to win against whoever they play. Talk about band-wagon-jumping!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Why of course we wouldn't giggle and laugh about A-Rod being struck out on a called third strike to end the Yankees' hope of a repeat.
> 
> Much.


LOL isn't THAT the truth I think that was my favorite part...well aside from Michael Young's reaction. There is someone that deserves all of this. He hasn't bailed like all the others. Glad Arod helped to get us to the WS in some way. Must go see if I can find a tx Ranger avi. I have no clue how to make them


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Well.  The Rangers just aren't off to a good start, are they?  *sigh*  But we're not dead yet!

Eternal optimism....


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Steph H said:


> Well. The Rangers just aren't off to a good start, are they? *sigh* But we're not dead yet!
> 
> Eternal optimism....


Awww, Steph. I found it comforting that the previous record for most runs scored in the first two games of the Series was 19 by the Brooklyn Dodgers, but the Yankees went on to win that series!

Optimism is the word of the day. That, and surely the bullpen couldn't do _that_ badly next time out, right? Maybe they should bring Nolan Ryan in to pitch. Even at his age he couldn't do worse.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

CNDudley said:


> Maybe they should bring Nolan Ryan in to pitch. Even at his age he couldn't do worse.


hahahhahahahah

I would definately PAY to watch THIS on TV. probably the only thing in my LIFE I would pay extra to watch. (as I do have to pay satellite charges to watch TV at all.)


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

The Texas Rangers  What the


Spoiler



hell


happened to the team that beat the Yankees? THAT team didn't show up to either of the first two games of the World Series.

Are we really going to have to watch the Giants crowned World Champions?


----------

